# Expo 2004 Sept. 24-26, 2004 Louisville, KY



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I think I listed this before, but it is the BIGGEST lawn equipment show in the world and has 20 acres of outdoor demonstration area. All major manufacturers will have exhibits here, plus entertainment. Here is a link:

http://expo.mow.org/expo_events.html


----------

